# Custom rhinestoned customers



## Mocha Tees (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG..
where do i begin?
I will try to make this very short..i started this thread onto someone else's thread but realized i needed to start a new one..

i did an order of ten shirts for a restaurant that i frequent a lot.. the wife came placed the order i told her it would be $30/shirt.... once i completed the order after they put the rush on me on tuesday saying they need it by thursday...i took off the full time job to make sure i got these shirts done..skipped over other people who had their orders in before them & got their shirts done..well the wife asked me if she could pay me $100/week for 3 weeks for the shirts....i said no problm...

after she sees the ten shirts she says u didnt put the phone# on there..i told her i have no problem adding the phone # but it would cost $5 more..normally i charge $10-$12 more for the phone#... but i told her $5..she said i am not paying $35 for a tee shirt I said u dont have to...she asked me to put the # on 3 shirts & leave the rest with no number..i said no problm..and have not heard anything else from her..until today...do u know she called today to say she will only take 3 shirts..i said huh? I was at my full time job & told her i would call her back so we can finish discussing what she's talking bout..but i needed to hear the forums feedback on how to handle this sticky situation..
here are pix of it without the # ...$30
with the phone#.... $35
(NOTE: These would not be my normal prices but because i knew i would get a lot of bizness from them..i gave them excellent prices or so i thought...)


----------



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

OH MY--we have all been in this positions at one time or another.

All of our custom orders require a deposit of at least half at the time of the order...balance due on pick up. This assures that the customer has something invested, along with you.

Many companies require full payment at time of order.

This does not alter your current predicament...Looks like your prices were on target and you offered her a fair deal. You may just have to chalk this one up to experience...OUCH...

You don't say if you charged her a setup fee or a rush charge..something to think about for future orders.

Brenda


----------



## Bling Queen (Mar 11, 2009)

oh no!! I agree w/turkecreeks response. Alyways collect 1/2 the pymt. before starting any design. I've been there  Sorry


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I happen to agree with the above poster. This will be a great lesson that you can learn from and ensure that a deposit is paid up front ALWAYS!!! At least if they paid a deposit it may have covered your cost for supplies, and materials. 

Sorry this happened but it has happened to alot of us at one time or another.

Katrina


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow...that's very unfortunate. I've never had that happen, and I pray I don't. But I always require at least a deposit, especially on a rush job. I'm assuming that these are people that you are familiar with, maybe even friends? 

I'd call and ask what the problem is and why she no longer wants the shirts. 
Try to be understanding, but firm and make sure that she understand that these shirts are indeed a STEAL at this price and if she can get the shirts done somewhere for cheaper than your shirts, you'd LOVE to know where (I know I say that, because I'm like then that's where I need to shop). 

I know you gave them a deal based on the hope of future business, but sometimes that bites you in the *** because when you start charging normal prices, people want to give you the screwy face. 

In any event the shirts look great.


----------



## Mocha Tees (Dec 9, 2008)

i was trying to be brief so i did leave out some things..
But yes she gave me $100 and balance is $200 but with her only wanting 3 shirts now..she may feel we are even..who knows but i will call her in the morning i need a good nites sleep to deal with this battle..and i will definitely update u all tomorrow..
but now i want 3/4 of my money before i even begin to pick up a stone..many of the people i have been doing i know from my full time job so they see my work and want it which is how it has taken off soo quickly and i am oh so greatful..

but i have had a few bad incidents that i allowed to happen mainly because i have only been doing this since nov 2008...
and i truly have grown from every incident..like this one..i am re-drafting my order forms adding a cover sheet contract that they must initial every sentence that they read & understand, pay the 3/4 deposit & then i will begin my part..

i will no longer focus on someones referral to me because the shirts speak for themselves...so no discounts..
i have also learned from here that discounts don't start until at least 12 is ordered...period!

Brenda, believe it or not i normally charge $10 extra for a rush service & did not for this one.. 
what is a set up fee about? I heard them talk about that in the silk-screen forum..can u give me some detail on that?

I am far from a pushover but i do try to avoid confrontations because i do not need the stress..i will eat this $200 if it cannot be worked out..but tis definitely will not happen again!

business owners can be the worst customers..
thank u all for the speedy responses..i have to get prepared for this battle in the morning..


----------



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

I didn't understand that you got a deposit...in my humble opinion, this changes everything.....

We have operated a main street personalized gift shop for 15 years. Initially, we tried to be "nice" and "accomodating" to all customers., and like you, got stuck with items not picked up, or an order partially picked up--the rest were left to be trashed of cut up and used for sampling. Over the years, we have learned we can give wonderful customer service without sacrificing our business principles.

To turn this thinking around...what would this customer do if you entered her restaurant, hadn't eaten all day and you were SO hungry, you thought you could eat at least 10 meals and you placed the order. The meals were prepared, but you were only able to consume 3 meals, therefore you should only pay for the 3 meals consumed, not the 10 ordered? Would she just automaticlly say OK and accept the payment for 3 meals as payment in full?

I would explain to this customer that she ordered 10 shirts, I purchased the material to fill her order and delivered according to her time schedule, without a rush charge, set up fee, OR a charge for changing the design AFTER the order was placed.

If she is unable to pay for the entire order on delivery, I would explain that I would hold the order till the end of the 3 weeks as she paid $100.00 a week (her proposal) But I would NOT give her ANY shirts, not one, not three, nothing until the payment was made in full.

You have fulfilled your obligation--now it is time for her to honor her commitment.

IMHO, even if you end up having 10 shirts setting on your shelf, the deposit covers most of your cost--it is not a total loss of goods. I would rather take them to the barbeue pit, set them aflame and roast a few marshmellows than fume over the fact I allowed her to have 10 shirts not paid for and wearing them. As long as you have the shirts and her $100.00 you have leverage...if she gets 10 shirts with a balance due, you are the one hung out to dry.

Sorry this is so long...Let's have some personal responsibility here--You have fulfilled yours---now it's her turn.

Hope you got some rest last night...and know that we are all rooting for you....Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## CustomRhinestone (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that happened. Never do a custom order unless you collect up front, at least 1/2 deposit, 1/2 delivery. Also make sure you specify that all sales are final on custom work. The shirts look awesome. She should have been pleased, but sometimes you just can't please people. Did you handset those? The work is excellent


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I agree with Brenda, if you havn't already given her any shirts then don't. She must pay the full amount to get the shirts, tell her the price she was originally quoted was for 10 shirts, so the price for 3 will be x amount and they will only be released when the full amount is paid. The deposit is not refundable.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

@Mocha Tees

Screen Printers have set ups for the screens, embroiderers may charge digitizing fees, and what I'm guess is that if you're using any kind of stencil program that you may require a set-up fee for the time it takes to create the stencils for the rhinestones. 

Or I know some people who manage to add that into the price of each piece. 

Glad that you're fining a silver lining in all of this (the updated policies and stuff).


----------



## Mocha Tees (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG...
so much to update u on!
But first..i haven't got back to u guys because my electric outlets in the living room went out,where my computer is located, needed an electrician to come rewire the plugs, etc & he just finished! sorry for the response delay but i have been going absolutely nuts without my computer!

Now back to the drama!

I had a good nite sleep, woke up, called the wife to try & come to a resolution..
i knew i wanted them to have the shirts..when people look at it they would know i designed them even if they didn't say because i have my advertising all over the place.. but that's not what they wanted, of course..

I explained to the wife that there was a mis-communication between us & lets get this problem solved..
do u know how they wanted to resolve the problem? They wanted to get THREE of the ten shirts only because they know i put my time into it..the husband is yelling in the background, we don't even want the shirts anymore but we figure we would take the 3 to offset what they gave me (the $100 deposit) 

I kept a cool head & explained that i am not trying to have a problem but this was customized work, my time, material & love went into the shirts for that price...

oh the husband is yelling & the wife says but we were supposed to have the phone # I said no problem & u can have the # added for $35 (which is still a good price!)...she says if u would have let me look at a sample before u did it, then u would have known..I said u were supposed to come & check it out & u never did but i showed it to your husband & he said its cool but was more concerned that he need them by thursday...so she ask him is that true that he looked at it he said yes, she said & it didn't have the phone# on it? he said i don't know what it had on it...
 so she says that's neither here nor there..i know when i put the order in i wanted the phone#...i agreed that she wanted the phone#, but we would have taken away the home of the shrimp biscuit" which took me the longest time to do, i could have had the phone#, the store name & the shrimp logo & we would have left it like that for $30... but it can be added for $5 more...

but what stuck out to me is that i forgot that the husband looked over design on tuesday & approved it!..i took picture of one shirt on my cell phone for her to see (she never came)...It was supposed to be a surprise to him but she told him so i showed the picture to him...and once HE gave me the OK!
i bought all the supplies the next day & made those shirts happen within 48 hrs by myself! My wrists STILL hurts & now they walk past me like i am the most awful person in the world!
I tried to understand what would they be soo upset with me about? I should be the one upset! and i am not, i am just hurt & drained...
From now on, no more emotions in my business...
I AM TAKING THEM TO COURT!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I would be carefully on taking them to court you made the deal with her and not the husband and you have stated that she could have wanted the phone number on the shirts.

I would just do them and next time make A contract so this don't happen again!!!


----------

